
Snap responds to the 1.2M petition signers who hate the redesign - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17037100/snapchat-update-redesign-petition-response
======
TillE
The persistent narrative is that people hate change but eventually they get
used to it, and look at this data which shows improved metrics.

Except for the catastrophic failure of Digg v4, there's a general refusal to
believe that change can ever be for the worse. As long as people continue to
use a service, however begrudgingly, everything is great. Subjectively, I see
more and more irritation from normal (non-nerd) people at non-chronological
displays. People like _control_ and certainty about the information they're
seeing, and clever algorithms take that away.

~~~
PricelessValue
As long as the functionality is there, there will be initial outrage and then
people will accept it. Having gone through a few redesigns of a major website,
the first few weeks can be a nightmare though. People love to complain. But in
the people's defense, we've had a few screw ups too.

